# Der Polizeieinsatz (1xGif)



## Marco2 (26 Apr. 2020)

​


----------



## didi33 (26 Apr. 2020)

Die (R)Enten sind sicher.


----------



## Rolli (26 Apr. 2020)

...und wo ist da die Abstandsregel


----------



## krawutz (26 Apr. 2020)

Rolli schrieb:


> ...und wo ist da die Abstandsregel



Ich habs mal oktonalspektografisch vermessen : sind genau ungefähr etwa rund 183 cm.


----------



## hirnknall (26 Apr. 2020)

Vorbildlich


----------



## Ludger77 (26 Apr. 2020)

didi33 schrieb:


> Die (R)Enten sind sicher.


Klasse, das zusätzliche R bringt es👍


----------



## comatron (26 Apr. 2020)

Und ganz ohne Schnabelmaske !


----------



## Chamser81 (26 Apr. 2020)

So süß! 

Danke


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2020)

gelebter Tierschutz
:thumbup:


----------



## Bender.66 (1 Sep. 2020)

Ausgezeichnet :thumbup:


----------

